# How do I get ahold of DRI?



## marturn (May 14, 2014)

My SIL is trying to gift me her timeshare with DRI at Ka'anipali Beach, Maui. I have all the paper work. This is what I know: 1 floating week, EOY, 1 bdrm scenic. 
Do I need to call the resort directly? Will they be able to address all my questions about ownership of this timeshare?
My SIL insists that this trades 2w for 1w ... I am not sure how that works. More than anything, right now, I am trying to figure out if it is worth it. I tried calling the resort once about a year ago and the receptionist was pretty rude. So now I am at a loss as to how to get all the information I need to make an educated decision on whether or not to take this thing over.

Just out of curiosity ... Do you have to use interval or can you use RCI? Are the exchange resorts limited? I am not impressed with the list on the interval website. If it did trade 2w for 1w, can you split the weeks?

Thanks in advance,
Marie


----------



## dougp26364 (May 15, 2014)

marturn said:


> My SIL is trying to gift me her timeshare with DRI at Ka'anipali Beach, Maui. I have all the paper work. This is what I know: 1 floating week, EOY, 1 bdrm scenic.
> Do I need to call the resort directly? Will they be able to address all my questions about ownership of this timeshare?
> My SIL insists that this trades 2w for 1w ... I am not sure how that works. More than anything, right now, I am trying to figure out if it is worth it. I tried calling the resort once about a year ago and the receptionist was pretty rude. So now I am at a loss as to how to get all the information I need to make an educated decision on whether or not to take this thing over.
> 
> ...



It is a very nice resort with a good location. We were there last year and will use our THE Club points to return next year with friends. If it's a resort you intend to travel to more often than not, it's worth owning there IMHO. If you're more interested in exchanging then Hawaiian MF's tend to be pretty expensive.

You'll need to call DRI's corporate office to get the exact department for ownership transfers. If it's a transfer within the family you should be able to keep all the original owner benefits as I understand it. If you can that's a huge plus as being a member of THE Club will give you several advantages. Generally speaking, the points requirements for KBC are among the highest in THE Club (internal points exchange) and you can get more nights than just 7 for your ownership.......depending on where you want to exchange into.

As to getting 2 weeks for 1 week. I suppose if you're depositing you week with Interval International you can expect to get what is refered to as an accomadation certificate (AC), which can be used for a second weeks exchange. We get offers for them on a regular basis if we deposit specific weeks/units we own. In general I find these restrictive on when/where one can stay as they typically use a grid or, a list of resort locations and dates where the AC can be used. Most of the time out for us but, I have given them to co-workers and on occasion we've been able to use them ourselves in the past. 

Be sure you cover the MF expenses with your relative before accepting the week. DRI is not an inexpensive timeshare to own. They maintain very good quality but owners pay for that quality. Expect to see MF's increase yearly anywhere from 3% to 6%. 

I don't know if you can have dual affiliation with this resort. DRI prefers it's members use I.I. DRI's THE Club and their trusts exchange exclusively through I.I. I'm also not certain about split weeks but, genreally speaking you can't split weeks with Interval. You can, if you're something like a Gold or Platinum member with Interval use the partial week exchange but, I find this is a very limited value as there are very few resorts and locations that participate.

We have a photo album of the resort from 2013 if you're interested in viewing it. Click this link to take you directly to the album http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...April/28619757_k5tn5c#!i=2454278948&k=ccPzWbZ . We were in a one bedroom deluxe ocean view unit at the time.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 15, 2014)

Here is a link to DRI's web page. I would assume if you click the contact us link it will give you several options to answer you're questions about ownership transfer.

https://www.diamondresorts.com/


----------



## artringwald (May 15, 2014)

For awhile DRI was selling deeded weeks that came with Club membership, but most are not in the Club and can only be exchanged through RCI. Find out if your sister has been paying Club dues when paying the maintenance fees. If so, make sure the Club membership gets transferred if you really want it. It does not get transferred if the deed gets sold to a third party. The Club membership is expensive ($300+/year) if a scenic view every other year is all you own.


----------



## marturn (May 15, 2014)

My SIL bought the TS in 2001 and never used it. I do not know why since they had been paying all along. I do not know if she has The Club membership or not. I do know that the MF are $1200 EOY. I am not sure if they are anticipating a MF increase. 
Can I rent this TS out for enough to cover the MF? 

Thank you all so much, the posts have been helpful. BTW, I did contact the resort and the lady did answer some of the questions I have. She said that we could use RCI. 

Oh, the resort provided all the transfer information and nothing was said about transferring through another company.

Does anyone know how I might go about just adding my name to the current TS (it would be with BIL). Do you think that eventually we could just take him off the deed after my name has been added for a couple years? Hope that makes sense. Just trying to avoid the transfer fee.

Thanks again,
Marie


----------

